# Rutenbau für Dummies



## KaiserFranz (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen:m
Ich befasse mich schon seit längerem mit dem Thema DIY-Rute und hätte da eine generelle Frage.

Und zwar hab ich mich ein wenig durch die "Pacific Bay"-Blank Datenblätter gewühlt.

Wenn ich ein zweiteiligen Blank nochmals zwei mal zerteile (also vierteilig) der mit 5-20gr angegeben ist, dann müsste doch die Rute deutlich steifer werden am Ende als wenn ich es bei der zweigeteilten belassen hätte?

Was also würdet ihr empfehlen  wenn man eine 2m große Reiserute möchte mit einer Transportlänge von 50cm?
Möglichst leichten Blank um die Versteifung durch die zusätzliche Teilung, sowie zusätzlicher Anbringung von Verbindungsstücken auszugleichen?




|wavey:


----------



## Benhurr (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

netter gedanke.
ich glaube nicht dass es funktioniert, da die verbindungstücke nur einen sehr kleinen teil des blankes ausmachen und keine beeinträchtigung auf die steifigkeit haben wird.
aber bitte überzeuge mich eines besseren und bastle mal fleißig drauf los. !


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Und vielleicht nochmal überlegen was passiert wenn man aus 2m vier Teile macht die aber dann auch wieder zusammengesteckt werden müssen, da kommt niemals eine Transportlänge von 50cm bei raus...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Wenn du wirklich Einsteiger bist im Bereich Rutenbau, lass es lieber. Aus 2 mach 4 heißt auch, 2 neue Zapfen bauen, kleben und einschleifen zu müssen. Das geht schon, kann aber auch gewaltig in die Hose gehen, indem du das ein oder andere Teil sprengst (musste ich auch mal durch). Außerdem sind die Pacbays, die ich kenne, durch die Bank mit Überschub verbunden. 2 Zapfen dazu schaut glaube ich besch....eiden aus. 
Ruf doch die Shops mal an, die haben so einiges mehr auf Lager als angegeben. Schilder dein Anliegen und du wirst finden. Karl Bartsch z.B. (karl-bartsch.de) hat glaube ich einige 4 Teiler unter seiner Hausmarke im Angebot.


----------



## KaiserFranz (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Hallo zusammen 

Buds Ben Cere:

Man darf mich zwar schon einen "blutigen" Anfänger im Rutenbau nennen, allerdings bin ich ansonsten sehr handwerklich begabt, was das ganze am Ende doch relativieren sollte.:m

Mit Zapfen meinst du die Innenstücke die miteinander versteckt werden, richtig?
Das war mir schon klar das ich das irgendwo müsste, insbesondere bei einteiligen Blanks nochmals ein paar mehr, wobei ich mich da insbesondere Frage aus was die gemacht sind?
Bei den Steckruten hier scheinen sie aus  "mit Schaumgummi aufgefülltem Carbonblank" zu sein, wobei ich mich da frage ob ich diese 3-4cm großen Steckverbindungen nicht aus Hartholz drehen kann bzw. aus einem GFK-Stab, Sachen die ich beide hier hab und mit dem ich mich bei der Bearbeitung gut auskenne.

Vor dem "sprengen" mach ich mir dann allerdings weniger Sorgen, da sich der Innendurchmesser auf die Länge (2cm vielleicht?) nicht sonderlich stark verändern sollte, und ein auf den Hundertstelmillimeter genaues einpassen zumindest auf einer Seite alleine wegen dem Kleber(Heißkleber oder Epoxy?) nicht wirklich nötig ist  

50er-Jäger:

Warum soll man aus einem viergeteiltem 2m Rutenblank keine 2m Rute mit einer Transportlänge von 50cm hinkriegen (plus vielleicht 2cm )?

Die Steckverbindungen bei den meisten Ruten sind so das sie meist nicht völlig ineinander nahtlos übergehen, aber wenn du die Steckverbindungen so einschleifst das sie komplett ineinander übergehen sehe ich keinen Grund warum die Rute im zusammengesetzten Zustand nicht ziemlich genau auf 2M kommen sollte, +2cm wegen der übestehenden Stecker, sowie der Endkappe und vielleicht die 0,5cm wegen des Spitzenringes 
Lass es von mir aus am Ende 54cm sein, das macht den Kohl nun auch nicht fettig#6



Ansonsten schon mal einen dank, einen vierteiligen Blank hat der Herr Bartsch übrigens nur für die Fliegenruten und Spinnruten größer wie 2,70m


----------



## KaiserFranz (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Achja, mein Vorbild ist übrigens diese hier:

http://great-lakes.org/graphics-2/Quantum/xtralite_tackletote.jpg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Na Versuch macht kluch...#c
 Aber das mit dem Hartholz lass mal lieber.


----------



## Allround-Angler (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Einen Rutenblank auseinanderzusägen und nachher selber Zapfen einzubauen halte ich für eine Herkulesaufgabe.
Vor allem, wenn es nachher halten, eine vernünftige Balance und eine harmonische Aktion geben soll.
Hab bisher auch schon etwas an Ruten rumgebastelt. Auf so eine Idee wäre ich nie gekommen, gescheige denn, daß ich das selber ausprobieren würde. Nein, ein Handwerker bin ich nicht wirklich|rolleyes.


----------



## siloaffe (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Endlich wieder n guter RutenbauTrööööt#6

Ich kann dir bei diesem Anliegen bis jetzt nicht wirklich weiterhelfen aber wenn du das Projekt startest bitte ich um genaue Berichterstattung hier#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Wobei die Frage im Rutenbauforum vielleicht besser aufgehoben wäre. |kopfkrat


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Unabdingbar wäre für mich zunächst ein größerer Vorrat an Blankschrottmaterial. Bei genügend verschiedenen Stücken mit jeweils unterschiedlichem Konus müsste irgendwo auch das dabei sein, das als Zapfen (fast) geeignet ist und kaum noch nachgearbeitet werden muss. Aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung kann ich berichten, dass ein Zapfen GENAU passen muss. Ein Haarriß am Butt eines dünnwandigen Blankteils entsteht bei ungenau gearbeitetem Zapfen aber wirklich schnell, da muss nicht erst mit Gewalt ineinandergeschoben werden. Also Vorsicht!
Eine Alternative könnte sein, Vollcarbonstangen zu erwerben und die zurecht zu schleifen. DAS ist glaube ich dann so richtig frickelig. 
Und: Ein Zapfen sollte schon mehr als 2cm eingeschoben werden können.


----------



## Fr33 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Abend,

 erstmal müsste man wissen, das der TE genau vor hat. Sein Beispiel ist ne Reiserute mit klassischen Überschub-Steckverbindungen. Ne Steckverbindung die auf Zapfen aufbaut ist wieder was anderes.....

 Soweit ich mich im Rutenbauen auskenne, gibt es so gut wie keine mehrteiligen Blanks die ne Zapfensteckverbindung haben. Sind von Nitro bis SS3 alles reine Überschubverbindungen.....Zapfen nutzen sich nämlich mit der Zeit ab und dann klappert der Krempel....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Ja, aber aus ner 1 teiligen Rute ne 2 teilige mit Überschub zu fabrizieren, ist halt schlicht nicht möglich. Außer die Durchmesser schrumpfen oder wachsen auf sehr geheimnisvolle Weise.
Bleibt nur der Zapfen!


----------



## Fr33 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Das ist korrekt. Mir gings nur darum zu zeigen, dass was der TE vorhat und was er aus einem Blank tatsächlich mit Zapfen bauen müsste, 2 ganz verschiedene Dinge sind.

 Mein persönliches Fazit:

 Rute bauen... Immer! Reiseruten bauen.... jein... wenn dann nur mit bereits bekannten Traveller Blanks.... aus einem normalen Blank mit Zapfen etc, nen Reiseruten Blank bauen... definitiv nicht!


----------



## angler1996 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> erstmal müsste man wissen, das der TE genau vor hat. Sein Beispiel ist ne Reiserute mit klassischen Überschub-Steckverbindungen. Ne Steckverbindung die auf Zapfen aufbaut ist wieder was anderes.....
> 
> Soweit ich mich im Rutenbauen auskenne, gibt es so gut wie keine mehrteiligen Blanks die ne Zapfensteckverbindung haben. Sind von Nitro bis SS3 alles reine Überschubverbindungen.....Zapfen nutzen sich nämlich mit der Zeit ab und dann klappert der Krempel....



 Und Überschubverbindungen nicht?:m
 Na ich lass mich überraschen, wohin sich der Tröd entwickelt.
 Gruß A.


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Mal eine Frage an die Rutenbauer so zwischen drin  :
Gibt es die Zapfen schon passend als Fertigteil,so das man sie quasi nur noch einkleben muss oder müßte man die selbst aus Vollmaterial passend Fräsen? #c


----------



## Fr33 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Entweder der Blank Rohling hat nen passenden Zapfen eingeschliffen und verklebt oder man müsste den selbst selbst herstellen, einpassen und auf den Konus des Gegenstückes schleifen.....fertige habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Wie auch, wenn jeder Blank seine eigene Steigung hat... die sind ja nicht genormt ;D

 @ Angler1996

 Klar nutzen die sich auch ab... aber dann steckt man die Rutenteile eben einfach weiter zusammen. Ist immernoch genug Kontaktfläche beider Teile vorhanden.... beim Zapfen sieht das anders aus. Da hat man ja nach dem Zapfen quasi die Kante zum eigentlichen Blank... nach und nach wird der Spalt auf dem Zapfen immer kleiner und die Rutenteile rücken näher zusammen.... irgendwann kann man die aber nicht wie bei ner Überschubverbindung noch weiter zusammen stecken, da die Kante dann im Weg ist.... Hab hier ne alte Damokles von Sänger stehen. Die habe ich so lange gefischt, bis der Zapfen verschlissen war. Selbst wenn ich beide Teile mit Gewallt zusammen stecke, lösen die sich nach jeden 3 Wurf. Beim wedeln des Blankes kann man fühlen und hören wie der Zapfen im Spitzenteil an der Blankinnenseite klappert. Mit Rutenbaulack und Nassscheifpapier konnte ich den Zapfen für eine Saison nochmal retten... aber der Lack nutzt sich schneller als Carbon ab... ist inzwischen ausgemustert....


----------



## weserwaller (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Dann kürzt man das Spitzenteil von unten, bzw. trägt PU auf dem Zapfen auf. 
Will man einen 2 Teiler mit Überschub 4 Teilen brauch man mind. 2 Blanks.


----------



## KaiserFranz (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Hallo zusammen, ein anfänglich recht toter Thread hat am Ende ja doch noch an leben gewonnen:vik:

Es soll eine kleine aber feine Reiserute werden mit einer maximalen von wirklich nicht mehr als 50-60cm und einer Gesamtlänge von Endkappe<-2Meter->Endring.

Das Problem mit dem "Überschub" hab ich mittlerweile erkannt nachdem ich mal aussagekräftige Bilder von den Pacbay 2-Teilern gesehen habe, und umgehe das ganze durch ein einteiligen Blank 

Und hier sind die Komponenten die ich mir ausgesucht habe, ich verlink mal einfach alles:



Rutenblank:  http://tackle24.de/index.php?a=1907
Ringsatz: http://tackle24.de/index.php?a=2646
Endring: http://tackle24.de/index.php?a=5535
Rollenhalter: http://tackle24.de/index.php?a=937
Foregrip: http://tackle24.de/index.php?a=1003
Reargrip: http://tackle24.de/index.php?a=5986
Endkappe: http://tackle24.de/index.php?a=1002
Bindergarn: http://tackle24.de/index.php?a=4405


Sollte ich was wichtiges vergessen habe, oder eine Komponente nicht zur anderen passen so klär mich bitte auf 


Im übrigen hat ich mir über das Zapfenproblem schon gedanken gemacht, und dachte über folgendes: http://www.ebay.de/itm/1m-Carbon-Stabe-2mm-16mm-CFK-Fiber-Rods-Kohlefaser-Rundstab-1000mm-Stab/181330285095

Wobei ich mir denke das klassiche "GFK-Stäbe" abriebfester sein sollten.
Natürlich entsteht immer mal wieder abrieb, aber sollte dies passieren kriegt der Zapfen eine Schicht Epoxid drüber wird kurz mit Nasschleifpapier bearbeitet und dann sollte das auch wieder passen.

Aber wie gesagt, von was für Zeiträumen sprechen wir hier? Das dürfte doch nicht in einer Season passieren, vielleicht in 2-3Jahren wenn überhaupt?

Komisch bei dem Blank ist auch folgendes im Datenblatt:

http://www.rodbuilding.de//Onlinesh...ter/PacBay_Tradition_SpinPoppJerk.htm#T2SP780


Einerseits wird die Rutenlänge beim Einteiler mit 195cm angegeben, die Transportlänge jedoch mit 215cm.
Sind die 20cm für den Griff oder wie darf ich mir das erklären? #c


Achja, Epoxid hab ich hier wird also nicht benötigt 
Nennt mich überheblich, aber ich denke das schwierigste an der ganzen Geschichte wird meiner Meinung nach noch das Wickeln sein:m


----------



## angler1996 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

man´, dann eben ich
 Du solltest wirklich mal die Grundlage des Blankvervollständigen lernen.#h
 Die Idee mit Hartholz ist besonders geil.
http://www.rutenbau.eu/shop/bartsch-spinnruten-blanks-c-21_25_109.html

 Guckst du 
 Klapper mal Shops die ab , Du unterschätzt den Aufwand passende Zapfen zu finden oder zu bauen.
 Damit zweifle ich deine handwärklichen Fähigkeiten nicht an.
 Nur fürs Zapfen brauchts ne gewisse Grundkenntnis

 Weserwaller, danke 

 Gruß A.


----------



## Fr33 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Servus,

am besten rufst du Dieter von Tackle24 nach deren Urlaub mal an. Ist ein netter Kerl... der stellt dir auch was zusammen was Hand und Fuß hat bzw. guckt über die Teile ob die zusammen passen. War schon 2 mal bei Dieter im Laden... ist ja um die Ecke ;D

kannste auch nochmal wegen dem Blank fragen. Den misst er dir schnell am Telefon nach  Achja... Bindegarn reicht Stärke A! Würde ich ändern..... D ist schon sehr grob.

 Edit:

 Ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass sich die Aktion des ursprünglichen Blankes stark ändern wird, wenn Zapfen eingeklebt werden. Ich würde tippen er wird a) schwerer und ggf. kopflastiger und b) durch die Abstufungen und die Zapfen aus Vollmaterial von der Aktion her sehr straff.....


----------



## KaiserFranz (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Das mit dem Hartholz war das erste was mir in den Kopf kam, weil ich recht gut an der Drehbank bin, frag mich auch nicht wie ich darauf gekommen bin aber das passiert halt mal ;D

Natürlich war der zweite Gedanke dann direkt was richtigeres  soll heißen GFK/CFK Stäbe 

Passende Zapfen zu finden halte ich definitiv für ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, weil der Konus  immer etwas anders ausfallen dürfte, da es keine richtigen Normen zu geben scheint, was dann nur das "Zapfen selber machen" als Option stehen lässt.
Oder man kauft sich zwei baugleiche Blanks und zerstört wegen ein paar Zapfen einen vollkommen intakten Blank, also auch keine wirkliche Alternative.
Wie gesagt, im Moment sehe ich nicht wie ich um das selber zapfen rum komme ohne mein mir gesetztes Budget von 100€ all-incl. zu sprengen.


Apropos ich weiß nicht inwiefern mir der Link helfen soll, die Blanks bei Bartsch sind mir zu teuer und die vierteiligen auch viel zu groß (>2,70m)


----------



## KaiserFranz (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> am besten rufst du Dieter von Tackle24 nach deren Urlaub mal an. Ist ein netter Kerl... der stellt dir auch was zusammen was Hand und Fuß hat bzw. guckt über die Teile ob die zusammen passen. War schon 2 mal bei Dieter im Laden... ist ja um die Ecke ;D
> 
> ...




Grüß dich, ja ich denke auch das die Rute durch die Benutzung der Zapfen steifer werden wird, was ich durch ein möglichst leichten Blank versuche auszugleichen.
Allerdings wüsste ich jetzt nicht wie ich das anders machen könnte, ohne einen extra-blank gleicher Serie für die paar zapfen zu opfern.

Anstatt von Vollmaterial gäb es auch noch Hohlrohre ala:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CFK-Carbon-Rund-Rohr-1-bis-30-mm-Lange-1000-1500-mm-/171392476442


Meinst du das wäre besser?


Nachtrag: Wobei wenn ich weiter darüber nachdenke könnte das dann später mit dem Konus Probleme geben, wenn die Wandstärke zu dünn wird 
Eventuell Vollmaterial nehmen Konus soweit fertig machen das es passt und dann per Standbohrmaschine hohlen?

Je länger ich darüber nachdenke um so blöder kommt mir das ganze vor


----------



## siloaffe (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

100,- Eurönchen na da hast dir aber was vorgenommen..... 

In deiner Auflistung fehlen noch Was zum unterfüttern, Kleber und Lack.


----------



## Seele (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Warum kaufst du dir dann keinen fertigen Blank oder die Rute und strippst sie?
Dein Vorhaben kann ja nur scheitern wenn du schon auf die Idee kommst Hartholz als Zapfen zu nehmen.
Du willst als deine erste Rute schon mit dem Verzapfen anfangen? Dann prost Mahlzeit. 
Also an deiner Stelle würde ich mir dein Vorhaben noch mal seeeeeehr gut überlegen. Du machst dir da gerade was zieeemlich schwer, obwohl es sehr einfach auch geht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Geteilte Blanks sind ab Werk verstärkt im Steckungsbereich. Spar dir das Geld und kauf dir einen geteilten Blank oder ne Telerute.#6

So kannste das Geld auch gleich ausm Fenster werfen.


----------



## Fr33 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Hmmm ich denke auch, wenn ne Reiserute - dann nen fertigen Blank nehmen. Ggf sowas hier:


http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...rate/Spinnruten-Golianos-Spin-Travel-1B-GOST/


Allerdings wohl 70cm im Transportmaß.... muss man halt mal suchen. 


Ansonsten halt ne fertige Reiserute nehmen.... gibt so viele Modelle auf dem Markt für recht schmales Geld...(Spro Globetrotter, Savage Gear Roadrunner usw...)


----------



## KaiserFranz (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

siloaffe:

So ist das, mit möglichst geringen Mitteln möglichst viel rausholen.#6

Zu Kleber, dazu schrieb ich ja schon das ich Epoxid noch hier habe, daher fällt das aus der Einkaufsliste raus.
Zum Material zum "Unterfüttern des Griffes" schau mal hier, also entweder ich interpretiert das falsch, oder aber da sind bereits zwei Stopfen aus Hartschaum  zum "ausfüttern" des Blankes beim SK2, oder muss ich da noch großartig tapen?

http://tackle24.de/index.php?a=937

Was allerdings in der Auflistung fehlte sind die Windingchecks, die sein müssen(?).



Und zum Lack, muss ich das Ding wirklich lacken?
Ich würde es vorziehen eine unbehandelte matte Rute zu haben ähnlich wie es jetzt zB bei den Abu-Vendetta's der Fall ist.

Oder sind diese ebenfalls gelackt???


Seele:

Die Geister die ich rief werden mich im Form  der Hartholzaussage wohl noch ewig verfolgen 
Aber zurück zum Thema, dein Ansatz wäre es also eine fertige Reiserute so weit nackig zu machen und dann die einzelnen Komponenten daran zu befestigen.
Problem ist eine solche Rute gibt es hierzulande nicht, nicht in vernünftiger Qualität oder von sich aus trotz schlechterer Komponenten exorbitant teuer.


Das wirklich blöde an der ganzen Geschichte ist nur das man nicht den Innendurchmesser am Handteil des Blanks sowie an der Spitze kennt, ansonsten könnte man ziemlich leicht den Konuswinkel berechnen und zum Modellbaushop fahren und sich Konusröhren aus GFK kaufen die genau den gleichen Winkel haben, problem gelöst.


Aber ein anderer Ansatz, wenn ich mir zwei baugleiche Blanks kaufe, müsste ich doch den identischen Konus haben und dann könnte ich getreu der Formel:

AD-Blank1 = ID-Blank2  

..die Blankzapfen fröhlich vor mich hin zersägen können ohne das ich noch großartig daran herumfeilen müsste?
Problem wäre dannvik aber wohl das einführen der Zapfen, weil die dann ähnlich wie bei einer teleskopierbaren von unten nach oben erfolgen müsste.

Ich meine selbst wenn ich ein weiteren Blank dazu bestellen würde, läg ich nur ganz knapp über der 100€-Grenze, verkraftbar also


Fr33:

Du verlinkst mir eine 12M Stipptravel? Gewollt oder ungewollt? _*|splat2:*_

Ich vermute auch das ich im Rutenbauforum besser aufgehoben wäre, aber da kann man sich im Moment nicht registrieren, wäre super wenn einer die Forumsrennleitung darüber in Kenntnis setzten würde#h


Achja, hier die etwas "verbesserte" momentane Auflistung

http://i.imgur.com/daieN3w.png


----------



## Fr33 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Der Typ der Blanks heisst jeweils Spin Travel 1 und Travel 3.... erst danach kommen die Längenangaben  (210cm und 270cm).... hat Christian bisi doof in den Shop geschrieben....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmmm ich denke auch, wenn ne Reiserute - dann nen fertigen Blank nehmen. Ggf sowas hier:
> 
> Ansonsten halt ne fertige Reiserute nehmen.... gibt so viele Modelle auf dem Markt für recht schmales Geld...(Spro Globetrotter, Savage Gear Roadrunner usw...)


So würde ich da auch rangehen!

Vor allem wo das Thema vermehrte Teilungen und Zapfungen allen Profis und Passionierten noch Probleme bereitet, denn einen Lämmerschwanz will keiner benutzen.

Im Gerlinger Sonderpostenkatalog sind einige drin, fix und fertige Blank :m und schon fischbar (PROBE!) aufgebaut. 
2,10 m ist eine Standartlänge, 3tlg 4tlg 5tlg gibt es.
Vorne evtl. bischen Wabbelspitze ab - und voila man hat den Wunschblank. 
Der Rutenaufbau darauf ist im Vergleich zum Teilungsthema Peanuts, zumal man beim runterrippen invers lernen kann.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*



KaiserFranz schrieb:


> Das wirklich blöde an der ganzen Geschichte ist nur das man nicht den Innendurchmesser am Handteil des Blanks sowie an der Spitze kennt, ansonsten könnte man ziemlich leicht den Konuswinkel berechnen und zum Modellbaushop fahren und sich Konusröhren aus GFK kaufen die genau den gleichen Winkel haben, problem gelöst.




Kein Blank folgt von oben bis unten demselben Konus.
Problem nix gelöst.

Ich bin hier endgültig raus. Mit beratungsresistenten Handwerkermeistern hab ich mich schon genug rumgeärgert |krach:.


----------



## Seele (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*



KaiserFranz schrieb:


> siloaffe:
> 
> So ist das, mit möglichst geringen Mitteln möglichst viel rausholen.#6
> 
> ...



Und du glaubst deine selbst zusammengeschusterte Rute aus dem 37 Euro Blank ist dann das High End Teil?!?!?! |kopfkrat
Reiseruten gibts nicht wie Sand am Meer das ist richtig, gerade im Blankbereich muss man da Kompromisse eingehen, aber es ist nicht so, dass man nichts findet. Warum willst du eigentlich immer auf Teufel komm raus eine Rute verzapfen? Das ist absolut überholt, du nimmst doch gerade bei 50cm Teilen der Rute absolut jede Aktion.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

*Schon jemand Chips besorgt????*


Jetzt aber schnell wech...:m


----------



## oker_s (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

also mMn passen deine ringe mal gar nicht...also spitzenring zu dem ringsatz genauso passendeine ringe auch nicht wirklich zu ner leichten spinnrute...aber belehrt mich eines besseren....achja nehm lieber fuji alconite


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Es gibt doch recht günstig gute geteilte Ruten.
Spro Globetrottel, Savage Gear Roadrunner.....

Allesmal besser als ein vermurkster Billigblank, der alsbald bricht.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (29. Januar 2015)

Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> *Schon jemand Chips besorgt????*
> 
> 
> Jetzt aber schnell wech...:m




Schon den ganzen morgen am Futtern, ist wie bei der Papstwahl man wartet bis Rauch aufsteigt bis die Kardinäle kommen und dann das der Papst vom Balkon fällt..äähhhh auf den Balkon kommt.

Mal gespannt wie es weiter geht.


Aber mal im Ernst 

Warum nicht erstmal so eine Rute aufbauen und dann mal sehen woe es passt.
Gleich an so ein Mörderprojekt zu wagen ist schon ne Aufgabe. Ich denk zum schluss kaufst du doppelt, gute Blanks sind auch nicht billig, ich denke du wirst nicht zufrieden sein mit der Wahl wenn deine Rute fertig ist.


----------



## KaiserFranz (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Ich hab mir gerade mal die Roadrunner in 3-16g angesehen, schaut nett aus kommt von der Länge auch ungefähr hin, allerdings möchte ich ein mattschwarzenblank mit Fuji SK2-Haltern etc. etc.
Ob das ganze mit der Savage-Gear am Ende wirklich leichter wäre weiß ich nicht, müsste man den blank wieder Nassschleifen um den Klarlack abzukriegen und wie ich den Rollenhalter wieder runterkriege (am liebsten unbestädigt) ist auch so eine Sache.


Und ja, irgendwo ist es der Ehrgeiz der einen von der leichten Option wegtreibt, und das "selber von A-bis-Z gemacht".

Kann jemand mal verlinken wo beim Gerlinger die genannten Blanks verkauft werden?

Apropos verzapfen, das optische mal komplett außen vor, wäre ein "verzapfen" per Überschub leichter zu realisieren?


----------



## Seele (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Ich geb's auf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Manchmal muss man sich erst alle Gräten, Arme, Beine und die Nase samt Ohren brechen, damit man anfängt auf andere zu hören und zu lernen! 
Das Mitanzusehen und zu ertragen ist fast nie leicht, aber alleine es ist mal so! :m

Studenten z.B. brauchen auch erst oft den Dritt- oder Letztversuch, gerade in Fächern wo man eben nicht simpel auswendig lernen kann, um erst wirklich anzufangen zu denken.


----------



## weserwaller (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Bau Dir bei dem Modell Griff auf SK 2 um, da es Dir ja wohl vorranging weder um Performance noch Qualität mehr aber um die optik geht. 

http://www.gerlinger.de/spro-steckrute-mobile-stick-ultra-light-action

Gibt es auch in medium 

http://www.gerlinger.de/spro-steckrute-mobile-stick-medium-action


----------



## feederbrassen (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*



KaiserFranz schrieb:


> Apropos verzapfen, das optische mal komplett außen vor, wäre ein "verzapfen" per Überschub leichter zu realisieren?



Wohl eher nicht,wie bitte schön willst du das konisch Fräsen und da auch noch Friktion drauf  bekommen ?

Das wird mit Zapfen schon ein Meisterstück.


----------



## KaiserFranz (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Bau Dir bei dem Modell Griff auf SK 2 um, da es Dir ja wohl vorranging weder um Performance noch Qualität mehr aber um die optik geht.
> 
> http://www.gerlinger.de/spro-steckrute-mobile-stick-ultra-light-action
> 
> ...



Schönes Teil, so derartig geteilt seh ich das jetzt zum ersten mal, weißt du zu der Qualität der Rute was?
Wäre eine Alternative zu meiner Shimano Exage STC Mini-Tele gewesen, wenn ich damals bereits davon gewusst hätte.


Aber das beiseite, wie kommst du darauf das es mir nur um die Optik geht? Nur weil mir der SK2 zusagt?
Das einzige was mir am SK2 zusagt ist der direkte Kontakt zum Blank, den ich so ähnlich auch bei meiner STC habe.

Ansonsten sind mir nur zwei Sachen wichtig, Packmaß von ca. 50cm. und Länge von ca. 2-2,10m, das optische ist mir ansonsten wirklich schnurz piepe, ansonsten hätte ich noch nicht mal im Traum darüber nachgedacht per Überschub zu verzapfen, weil das in 90% der Fälle in einem solchen Falle, auf gut deutsch gesagt kacke aussehen würde.
Also schließe nicht von einem Rollenhalter darauf das es mir nur ums optische geht, ansonsten würde ich auch kaum eine Schwarze Wicklung auf einem mattschwarzen Blank anfertigen wollen, mir geht wirklich hauptsächlich um die Punkte da oben.




feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wohl eher nicht,wie bitte schön willst du  das konisch Fräsen und da auch noch Friktion drauf  bekommen ?
> 
> Das wird mit Zapfen schon ein Meisterstück.




Es gibt GFK/CFK Rohre die von sich aus schon konisch sind, ohne aber direkt für's Angeln bestimmt zu sein, meist wird derartiges für den Modellbau genutzt, ich schau mal eben schnell ob ich ein Beispiel finde.

http://www.modellbau-thiele.de/k009u003s001.htm


Ich hab im übrigen in einem US-Forum (kann mich immer noch nicht bei rutenbauforum.de anmelden #q#q#q) den
rat bekommen mich, mich wenn ich nicht fündig werden sollte bei den Fliegenruten umzuschauen und eventuell ein 4-teiligen Fliegenblank zur Spinne umzubauen, soll wohl inbesondere wenn man eine leichtere UL-Rute will eine Option sein, was meint ihr dazu hat das schon wer gemacht?


Vielleicht eine Überlegung wert, sollte ja sowieso eine recht leicht Rute werden (bis 10g) da könnte so ein Fliegenruten-Travel Blank vielleicht die Lösung meiner Probleme sein, wenn man sich an die parabole-bis-semiparabole Aktion nicht stört?#c


#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*



KaiserFranz schrieb:


> Aber das beiseite, wie kommst du darauf das es mir nur um die Optik geht? Nur weil mir der SK2 zusagt?



Weil dir die hinterher versaute Aktion eines selbstgeteilten Blanks gegenüber einem gekauften Blank(bzw. fertige Reiserute) offensichtlich egal ist, Hauptsache der unergonomische SK2 ist dran.:m



KaiserFranz schrieb:


> .....  da könnte so ein Fliegenruten-Travel Blank vielleicht die Lösung meiner Probleme sein, wenn man sich an die parabole-bis-semiparabole Aktion nicht stört?




Ein Fliegenblank?
Warum nun kein Spinnblank bzw. eine fertige Rute?


----------



## KaiserFranz (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Weil es kein mir bekannten leichten viergeteilten Spinnblank gibt der oben genannten Punkten gerecht wird(Packmaß,WG) und ich zumindest nicht mehr, in eine Serienrute setzen möchte von der mir nicht bewusst  ist wie sie performt und ob ich den Rollenhalter überhaupt so leicht und von dem Blank unbeschadet abbekomme.
Und ja irgendwo reizt es mich doch schon was eigenes zu bauen und keine Stangenware dafür zu missbrauchen, was ja am Ende nur gepimpte Stangenware wäre und nichts was man -ohne Anspruch auf absolut beste Performance für die Erstrute- irgendwo als Unikat bezeichnen könnte, ich weiß ich machs mir hier vermutlich schwerer als nötig und viele wären sicherlich den Weg über die Spro Mobile gegangen. #c

So wie man mir sagte sollen auf Spinn umgebaute Fliegenblanks insbesondere bei der sehr leichten bis leichten Spinnerei -und darum geht es mir ja- im Großen und ganzen ganz brauchbare Ruten bei rumkommen.

Hab hier ein Blank in 4wt und 225cm, der mit 56cm Transportlänge noch gut reipassen würde und mit eine Medium-Fast Aktion angegeben ist (als Spinnrute also vermutlich semiparabol? Und für gewichten bis max 8gr oder so?).

Hat sich schon mal jemand hier an derartiges gewagt?


|kopfkrat#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*



KaiserFranz schrieb:


> ....von der mir nicht bewusst  ist wie sie performt....



Das weißt du bei deinem Experiment aber vorher auch nicht.:m

Davon ab kann man natürlich auch einen Fly Blank zur Spinnrute machen wenn es einem denn selbst gefällt.
Da sind der Phantasie zum Glück keine Grenzen gesetzt.
Der Vorteil eines ab Werk geteilten Blanks, gegenüber selbst stückeln, ist dass die Einschübe beidseitig verstärkt sind und der Angel-Belastung dauerhaft standhalten.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Also nochmal @TE und ähnlich interessierte.
selbst die Profis (Hersteller) kämpfen verdammt mit den mehrteiligen, und Leute mit höchsten Geräteansprüchen nehmen sogar 1-teilige, aus gutem Grund. 
(Klappern, Bruchgefahr, Max.Belastbarkeit, Biegekurve, Biegerundheit, Feeling, Abstimmung usw.)
Eine mehrteilige Blankentwicklung läuft auch bei dem heutigen Wissenstand immer noch auf Trial & Error hinaus, braucht die typischen 222 Evolutionsschritte.
Es sein denn: Man hält sich an bewährte Muster! :m

Warum also rund um die Welt einmal anders herum von München nach Augsburg fahren?

Eine Spinnrute zum Verwenden von Ködern mit Drillingen und einer schnellen Reaktion gegen das Auffliegen der Täuschung braucht eine andere Härte als eine typische Fly Rod, da dort Einzelhaken und relativ Kleine weniger künstlich anmutende Köder verwendet werden, man hat also mehr Zeit, kann sogar warten bis der Fisch damit losschwimmt. Spinnen geht dann etwa mit rel.harten Blanks ab AFTM-6 besser AFTMA-8 aufwärts. Meine AFTMA-12 ist schon gut.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

AFTMA 12 is für UL Flitsche aber zu derb.
Der TE will ja offensichtlich ne leichte Spaßrute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Das Problem ist ja auch bei den Flyblanks, dass da im Angebot eine gewisse Kopplung Länge und WG/Klasse besteht. Also die ganz leichten sind überhaupt sehr kurz ( bei mir ware 2m sehr kurz), bei 2.4m und 2.7m hat man mehr Auswahl, die "dicken" Klassen dann bei 2.7m, evtl. 3m, wobei die 3m schon nochmal wieder eine Schwierigkeitsstufe mehr sind.

Die ganz leichten AFTMA-4 + 5 in 2.4m wären mir gerade genug als Goldfischrute - im Gartenteich vlt. 
Trotzdem gibt es Leute, die damit am Bach angeln und auch fangen. 

Der Bau solcher Leichties ist aber richtig Handwerkkunst. Leichteste Schlangenringe, um jedes 1/10g bzw. sogar mg feilschen, richtig gute Abstimmung, sonst hat man unbedacht eine Rute geschaffen, die sich schon ohne Schnur 20-Grad durchbiegt und bei leisester Bewegung oder Windhauch zappelt wie ein Lämmerschwanz. Selbst der Korkgriff geht bei Durchmessern von Bleistift abwärts nicht mehr so 08/15 draufzukleben bzw. dreht sich dann plötzlich.


----------



## KaiserFranz (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

Jo das maximum unter 60cm Transportlänge liegt bei 5wt, ab um 2,75 gibts dann Blanks bis 12wt.

Allerdings frag ich mich ob du mit einer derartigen Rute "nur" Goldfische angeln kannst, das hier in diesem Video sieht mir etwas größer aus wie Goldfische, und sogar nur 4wt statt 5wt


http://youtu.be/pTGYvE1DxKY?t=17m12s


Aber für kleine Spinner  sollte auch so eine leichte Rute taugen, und bei der Schnur kommt dann halt ne 6er oder 10er PowerPro dran, samt Spro Passion Micro 650.

Kork kommt nicht dran, da würde nur ein Duplon-Stopfen oben und unten rankommen samt der SK2, ich denke leichter als das wird es nicht werden, allerdings frag ich mich welche Ringe da angebracht wärem, weil die üblichen Fliegenringe sofern mir bewusst unbeschicht sind und daher der Tod einer jeden multifilen Schnur


----------



## silversurfer81 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

schande über mich - ich habe jetzt nich alles durchgelesen...dein vorhaben in allen ehren, aber lass es#d

such dir einen 4tlg blank. alles andere wird mit ziemlicher sicherheit nicht haltbarer murks.

versuch mal einen 4tgl penzill-blank zu ergattern. alex von rutenschmied.de hat vielleicht noch was rumstehen.
die dinger halten und passen evtl ganz gut in dein beuteschema. 

gruß

stefan


----------



## siloaffe (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbau für Dummies*

ick wees net bos schon wer erwähnt hat........



KaiserFranz schrieb:


> siloaffe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nö musst den Blank nicht lacken aber bei den Wicklungen wäre es doch angebracht|rolleyes


----------

